# OFFICIAL TEXAS NISSAN TRUCK MEET 2013



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

The official texas nissan truck meet 2013 thread - Nissan Titan Forum

This years meet is open to ALL NISSAN TRUCKS!!!

IT IS TIME ONCE AGAIN... THIS IS THE 5TH ANNUAL TEXAS NISSAN TRUCK MEET!!!

PLEASE READ COMPLETELY

THE DATES: Friday April 19 through Sunday April 21, 2013.

LOCATION: Cedar Ridge Park—Turkey Roost (group camping area) just outside of Belton, TX.

AMENITIES: There are 10 RV camper spots (6 regular back in spots and 2 double back in spots) and 20 tent camping spots in this group area. The RV camper spots have water and electric and the dump station in the park. We will have our own bath and shower house separate from the regular camping area along with a 32 x 50 pavilion that also has water and electric. This group area is only 200 yards from the lake.

COST: The RV camper spots are going to be $45.00 for the weekend and the tent spots will be $35.00 for the weekend and this will hopefully include a T-shirt. You must pay before your name will be put on the list. This is nonrefundable. You can pay through paypal. Paypal account is [email protected]. Please put your call name and type of truck that you drive in the notes on the paypal transaction and T-shirt size in case we can get them. If you have to back out after paying, feel free to sell your spot to someone else. Just let me know who you sold it to so I can change my roster sheet.
If we happen to fill up, you can get a camping spot outside of the Turkey Roost area, but still in the same park. If you decide to do this, then do it soon because the camping spots at this park during the summer go quickly.

ACTIVITIES: There will be games, drawings for prizes, a raffle, a silent auction, and truck related competitions. Bring some extra cash for raffle tickets and auction items.

FOOD: If you can make it, we will roll out of the camping area on Friday evening in a long caravan to Dead fish Grill, a restaurant near Belton (this is not included in the weekend fee). All other meals you will be on your own. There are 2 charcoal BBQ pits in the Turkey Roost area. You might want to bring a small pit of your own or plenty of charcoal for the big pits.

RULES ARE VERY SIMPLE: No glass bottles, no open fires except in the fire pit (Bell County isn’t currently under a burn ban as of this writing but we will have to see as April draws closer), NO DRUGS, no fireworks, and please clean up behind yourself and kids. Pets are allowed but are required to be on a leash at all times and you will need to clean up after them as well. Since this is a family event, PLEASE WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE.
Here is a link to the camping area: http://www.recreation.gov/campground...O&parkId=71077

There are also some hotels close by in Belton or a little further away, Temple.
Please let me know how many kids and adults will be coming with you as well as the kids ages. If we have enough we will try to have some age appropriate games. 

REMEMBER: EVERYTHING IS BIGGER IN TEXAS!!!

1. SLWILSON6 (RV)
2. GEMYRAE (RV)
3. STS16850 (RV)
4.
5.
6.


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*UPDATE*

We have added more sponsors today. Loanstar Automotive, Over the Edge 4wd, SW Sounds, and we are working on several more. Looks like this year might be the biggest sponsored year yet!

Good stuff on tap so far for the silent auction and for the door prizes and truck competition!

Hope to see some of ya'll out there this year!
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is a Promo Video for this years meet....

2012NissanTruckMeet - YouTube

or

Facebook


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

****UPDATED SPONSOR LIST****

SPONSOR LIST:
1. LONE-STAR AUTOMOTIVE LIGHTING
2. OVER THE EDGE 4WD
3. SW SOUNDS
4. DISCOUNT TIRE
5. AMSOIL
6. FROZEN ROTORS
7. PRT PERFORMANCE
8. BANKSTON NISSAN
9. SCREAMIN LIZARD CUSTOMS
10. N-FAB
11. NISSAN OF FORT WORTH


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Only three RV spots left!!! Get yours before they are all gone. Plenty of tent spots still available '


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

We are down to our last two RV spots in the group camping area! Still pleanty of tent spots though. 

If you don't want to spend the night but plan on comming on out on Saturday, let us know so we can get a good idea of how many owners and trucks are going to show up. 

Hope to see a great turnout this year! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

**Original Post : The official texas nissan truck meet 2013 thread - Page 8 - Nissan Titan Forum

Needing opinions, thoughts and suggestions so I'm putting this out to everyone...

I didn't see any postings yet on what and or IF we were going to do a group meal on Saturday evening like we did last year? Stephen and I have talked about it but we couldn't decide. So I will ask the group. Do y'all want do do a group meal on Saturday? If so what kind? Potluck? Hamburgers n Hotdogs? BBQ? Fajitas?

I am up for whatever. My family didn't eat the fajitas last year because it was my daughters birthday and she wanted ribs and we don't like meat cooked over charcoal, but from what I saw, the fajitas turned out great last year. This year we would need more volunteers to help cook, prep, and help out. Robert, LaTresa and Stephen busted their humps last year to pop out the fajitas.

With that said, I will be the first to volunteer and say if we do decide to have a group meal, I can and will help with the cooking. I have several grills available to me that I could bring to help out.

I also have gas grills so Hamburgers n Hotdogs I can help out with the cooking on as well.

Since there are so many RV'ers this year maybe Potluck?

I can also smoke brisket/ribs/turkey/chicken the weekend before and bring that if we decide we want BBQ?

or we can not have a group meal, and everyone is responsible for themselves. I will open it up to y'all to decide.


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

***MORE SPONSORS***

SPONSOR LIST:
1. LONE-STAR AUTOMOTIVE LIGHTING
2. OVER THE EDGE 4WD
3. SW SOUNDS
4. DISCOUNT TIRE
5. AMSOIL
6. FROZEN ROTORS
7. PRT PERFORMANCE
8. BANKSTON NISSAN
9. SCREAMIN LIZARD CUSTOMS
10. N-FAB
11. NISSAN OF FORT WORTH
12. CRAVEN SPEED
13. LEGIT ACCESSORIES
14. CAJUN B-PIPES
15.
16.
17.


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

***MORE SPONSORS***

SPONSOR LIST:
1. LONE-STAR AUTOMOTIVE LIGHTING
2. OVER THE EDGE 4WD
3. SW SOUNDS
4. DISCOUNT TIRE
5. AMSOIL
6. FROZEN ROTORS
7. PRT PERFORMANCE
8. BANKSTON NISSAN
9. SCREAMIN LIZARD CUSTOMS
10. N-FAB
11. NISSAN OF FORT WORTH
12. CRAVEN SPEED
13. LEGIT ACCESSORIES
14. CAJUN B-PIPES
15. ROCK AUTO
16. UPREV
17.

With MORE in the works!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

slwilson6 said:


> Another sponsor added. The # of sponsors is greater than the # of people that have committed to coming to the meet. More cool stuff for those of us that will be there then, I guess. We still have 2 RV spots and plenty of tent spots available. If you have not paid yet and you plan on coming, I need to know. I have to get a headcount for dinner on Friday night and some of the sponsors have inquired as well. I will have to set a cutoff date for the tshirts as well (that date has not been determined yet). I can not order you a tshirt without your paid reservation.
> 
> Paypal is [email protected].


just a weekend bump for those that might be interested


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Texas Nissan Truck Meet | Wix.com

we now have a website!!!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

7 Weeks to go!!!

For those that have been thinking about attending this years meet, but have not registered yet ($45 RV spot, $35 TENT spot, $15 SATURDAY's EVENTS) Stephen and I have come up with a cut off date for the T-shirts:

March 18 at 11:59pm.

This is the very last day to ensure that you get an OFFICIAL Texas Nissan Truck Meet t-shirt with paid registration. We will still be accepting registrations up to and including the day of the meet, but there would be no guarantee of obtaining the OFFICIAL shirt. We will be ordering a few extra t-shirts and will have them on hand, but that is not a guarantee to have enough and/or YOUR size.

Please refer to the first post of our main thread for registration information.
The official texas nissan truck meet 2013 thread - Nissan Titan Forum



A big THANK YOU to DOVA for helping us out with the artwork!


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

The Texas Nissan Truck Meet welcomes ADAMS PREMIUM CAR CARE as a new sponsor this year !!! Along with their generous sponsorship, they want to make sure our trucks are cleaned, polished and detailed down to the "T".... so they have given us a *10% discount* on all online orders..... to get the code, just visit our facebook page and "like us" or visit our website sponsors page.

Texas Nissan Truck Meet | Facebook

Texas Nissan Truck Meet | Wix.com


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

*6 Weeks To Go!!!*

We are now at 6 weeks out from the meet. I hope everyone is finishing up those last minute mods (secret or not) for all the competitions.

Stop by our gallery on the website and view the recently added pictures and videos from the 2011 Meet. Texas Nissan Truck Meet | Wix.com

Find us on Facebook and like us. I promise it wont hurt. Texas Nissan Truck Meet | Facebook

We have 2 votes for the POTLUCK dinner, 1/2 vote for bbq & 1/2 vote for fajitas.... any other votes???


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

SPONSORSHIP UPDATE:

We gained another sponsor this week! *CHL Tarrant County* has donated over $500 worth of CHL (Concealed Handgun License) Classes for the silent auction and our Truck Show Competitions! :gunz:

Along with their generous donation, for all our Nissan Truck enthusiasts, CHL Tarrant County has also given us a $15 discount for all new CHL classes. Just visit our websites SPONSOR page to obtain the discount code. When registering for the class, use the promo code to get $15 off the class cost! 

Texas Nissan Truck Meet

CHL Training | The Best CHL Training in North Texas


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey Everyone!!!!! It's only about three weeks away!!!

I need counts please.

How many folks will be coming to Friday night's dinner at Dead Fish? Need adults and children please.

Also, how many will be at the meet? Need adults and kids please.

Find us on Facebook or on the original thread on titantalk.com and let us know how many! 

Don't forget about the dessert contest!!! If you fellas aren't participating, this is a great way to have your ladies be able to show off some skill!!!

See y'all soon!!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-Nissan-Truck-Meet/156752487814175?ref=ts&fref=ts

The official texas nissan truck meet 2013 thread - Page 12 - Nissan Titan Forum


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

TWO WEEKS!!!

We are two weeks away from our weekend of events. I hope everyone is excited as we are. We still have a few RV spots left for those last minute campers and we have plenty of tent spots. If you just want to join us for Saturday's events, that's great too!

I hope everyone has a great and safe weekend!

http://www.texasnissantruckmeet.wix.com/home

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Texas-Nis...175?ref=hl


----------



## gemyrae75 (Jan 22, 2013)

It looks like we are having a bbq and fajita pot luck dinner Saturday! Awesome! we are in need of a few more items. So far we have brisket, ribs, mustard potato salad, bbq beans, chicken possibly, fajitas and rice. Looks like we need some volunteers for a few items to finish the meal. It would be wonderful to have a delicious meal on Saturday even for those of you who are just joining us for the day. You can post here or on the titantalk.com thread:

The official texas nissan truck meet 2013 thread - Page 15 - Nissan Titan Forum

Who wants to volunteer for 
bread/buns
pickles (hamburger slices)
onions sliced
sliced cheese
fajita fixings like sour cream
guacamole
shredded cheese
tortillas..

Brisket and ribs- Jim and Tracy
BBQ sauces- Jim and Tracy 
Chicken- Stephen and LaTresa
Fajita meat- Juan 
Rice- Juan 
BBQ beans- Corry and Sarah
Mustard potato salad- Jim and Tracy
Plates and plastic ware- Corry and Sarah


----------

